# Encontro membros do Forum



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 01:58)

Andava aqui a ver tópicos antigos, para ir conhecendo um pouco mais da história e dos recantos do meteopt e descobri aqui este!

Gostava de saber se este encontro chegou a ir para a frente e se foi como correu?
É que o projecto do encontro acaba com um tópico que deveria dar ligação a outro, e que não consigo aceder.
Daí a minha duvida sobre a realização deste encontro no passado.

Acho que era algo interessante a fazer ou refazer


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2008 às 02:37)

*Re: 1º Encontro membros do Forum*



AnDré disse:


> Acho que era algo interessante a fazer ou refazer



Faço minhas as tuas palavras


----------



## iceworld (3 Fev 2008 às 11:05)

*Re: 1º Encontro membros do Forum*



MSantos disse:


> Faço minhas as tuas palavras




É isso!!  Vamos lá a esse almoço...ups... encontro!!


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2008 às 11:27)

*Re: 1º Encontro membros do Forum*



AnDré disse:


> Andava aqui a ver tópicos antigos, para ir conhecendo um pouco mais da história e dos recantos do meteopt e descobri aqui este!
> 
> Gostava de saber se este encontro chegou a ir para a frente e se foi como correu?
> É que o projecto do encontro acaba com um tópico que deveria dar ligação a outro, e que não consigo aceder.
> ...



Olá,
Tu não estavas no forum nessa altura e nem eu, só assisti ao desfecho.
O encontro realizou-se mas foram poucas pessoas e depois acabaram por se chatear uns com os outros por causa disso e o forum quase que ia acabando com a experiência. Por isso falar de encontros é quase tabu por aqui  

Se calhar hoje o forum já tem mais massa critica, mas acho que mesmo hoje ainda não é suficiente, já somos bastantes mas o nucleo mais activo ainda é modesto e muito disperso geográficamente. Um encontro nacional é sempre muito complicado conciliar agendas profissionais e familiares, já para não falar mesmo nos meios, pois nem todos tem possibilidades logísticas ou mesmo financeiras para se deslocarem para algum local e pagarem por exemplo alojamento, etc. E depois acabam sempre por ir apenas 5 ou 6 pessoas e torna-se frustrante para quem tentou organizar uma coisa mais séria, para além das chatices de reservas de restaurante ou alojamento para os que depois faltam no último momento, etc,etc.

Eu já tenho conhecido e tenho-me encontrado ocasionalmente com alguns membros, talvez o ideal seja começar por aí, em pequenos encontros locais/regionais sem grandes formalismos e organizções complicadas, de carácter não oficial, só para um almoço e umas horas de conversa ou qualquer coisa assim. E para fazer isso qualquer um pode tomar a iniciativa.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 21:30)

*Re: 1º Encontro membros do Forum*



Vince disse:


> Olá,
> Tu não estavas no forum nessa altura e nem eu, só assisti ao desfecho.
> O encontro realizou-se mas foram poucas pessoas e depois acabaram por se chatear uns com os outros por causa disso e o forum quase que ia acabando com a experiência. Por isso falar de encontros é quase tabu por aqui
> 
> ...



Ah... Desde já peço desculpa por ter dado voz a este "fantasma menos bom". Não fazia ideia que tinha dado para o torto...

Mas à medida que ia lendo os posts do tópico ia ficando cada vez mais entusiasmado. Comecei a imaginar uma série de caras novas a mandar bolas de neve uns aos outros, como se fossemos miúdos! Jovens (que importa a idade?) meteomalucos, que percorreram quilómetros e quilómetros, para subir à Sanábria (ou à nossa S.Estrela) para pular na neve. Tirar fotos, sentir as mãos e o nariz gelado... No fundo, tirar partido de uma realidade que não nos contempla todos os dias (por Lisboa uma vez a cada 20 anos). E o facto do destino ser a neve, deve-se ao entusiasmo radiante que passa pelo fórum cada vez que alguém pronuncia a palavra “neve”.

Mas é claro que a vida é bem mais complicada que aquilo que à partida julgo. Porque temos uma gigante diversidade de características, que nos individualiza, e isso é bom porque nos enriquece. Vai daí, e pela minha simplicidade aventureira, não pensei em todos os obstáculos que poderiam surgir (transportes, alojamento, restaurantes...). Pensei sim numa mochila às costas com alguns mantimentos, um bilhete da Rodonorte (ou RE, Santos, Guedes, Tâmega, ou até da CP…lol) na mão e aí íamos nós. Quanto a dormidas: um parque de campismo ou uma pousada daquelas que se paga 10€ por noite já com pequeno-almoço incluído! Tudo muito simples e à partida demasiado fácil. Mas claro, como disse é uma ideia muito simplista esta que parte de mim, e que está longe de se enquadrar nos moldes de cada um. E eu percebo isso perfeitamente. 

E sendo assim concordo plenamente contigo: começar por baixo, “pequenos encontros locais/regionais sem grandes formalismos e organizações complicadas, de carácter não oficial, só para um almoço e umas horas de conversa ou qualquer coisa assim.”
Já sabem, qualquer coisa, contem comigo!

Mais uma vez, peço desculpa por ter mexido num assunto delicado.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Fev 2008 às 22:24)

boas


Eu fui ao 1º encontro realizado no Caramulo,     foi um fim de semana bem passado.  

abraços


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2008 às 10:08)

Estas coisas são sempre complicadas, percebo que possam dar problemas...

MAs concordo, começar por baixo é sempre melhor!

Se calhar o melhor mesmo são pequenos encontros, cafezinhos, almoços, etc... a nível local! A nível nacional as coisas são sempre mais complicadas, e então agora que o número de membros é cada vez maior. MAs quanto a iniciativas desde que eu possa estou receptivo!

Abraço


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2008 às 10:52)

Infelizmente é complicado, tb sou membro do Regulus, um grupo de astronomia associado ao departamento de Fisica da Univ. de Aveiro, somos todos da zona e mesmo assim é complicadíssimo organizar qualquer evento. Passamos por vezes o ano sem encontros. É difícil conciliar datas, locais, disponibilidades, etc. Mas alguma coisa tem que ser feita e os pequenos encontros locais são uma boa ideia, contém tb comigo.


----------



## Zoelae (7 Fev 2008 às 21:39)

Eu acho que os membros que foram ao encontro no ano passado deixaram de participar neste forum só porque desse encontro saiu o grande projecto do MeteoIbéria, um fórum e algo mais de dimensão ibérica ou seja para acolher os portugueses e espanhóis, contudo não sei se esse projecto estará a corresponder às expectativas dos fundadores...


----------



## Brigantia (7 Fev 2008 às 22:23)

O tabu sobre os encontros do MeteoPT, deve-se como aqui já foi dito ás consequências do encontro do Caramulo que quase resultava fim do MeteoPT. 
Mas de um momento para o outro o MeteoPT renasceu das cinzas e hoje está melhor do que nunca. 
Força meteoloucos...
Força MeteoPT
Esta comunidade é fantástica


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2008 às 10:25)

Brigantia disse:


> O tabu sobre os encontros do MeteoPT, deve-se como aqui já foi dito ás consequências do encontro do Caramulo que quase resultava fim do MeteoPT.
> Mas de um momento para o outro o MeteoPT renasceu das cinzas e hoje está melhor do que nunca.
> Força meteoloucos...
> Força MeteoPT
> Esta comunidade é fantástica



Apenas para reforçar esta ideia do quão singular e fantástico é o MeteoPT o seguinte.

Fora o meu Daily life, amigos do dia a dia e vida profissional, este é o único fórum no qual participo e estou registado, não obstante o facto de ter inúmeros interesses e observar "n" fóruns de temáticas que até me interessam. O facto é que o mundo virtual, é por vezes impessoal, ingrato, propenso a confusões, enganador... E é por isso que até hoje nunca me dediquei a participar em paineis de discussão! E acreditem já vi de tudo: discussões, quebras de amizades que nunca sequer existiram, pessoas enganadas por alguém que na realidade não conheciam, etc, etc... 

Assim nunca fiz da Internet a minha casa. Desde que conheci o MeteoPT acompanhei-o de fora... mas não durou muito tempo até me registar. E porquê... porque desde sempre achei esta comunidade diferente! Onde existe uma partilha, onde existe um interesse comum que é a meteorologia e onde as pessoas se sentem bem porque no dia a dia sabemos que muitas pessoas por vezes nos possam quase entender como "LOUCOS"! Logo, sabe bem podermos partilhar as nossas ideias com outros loucos como nós! 

De certa forma mesmo aqueles que não conhecemos (a maioria) parece que acabamos por nos conhecer, há traços fortes que unem os membros deste fórum! Ás vezes vejo em muitos posts as palavras que eu queria dizer, os sentimentos que eu queria exprimir...

Resumindo: AINDA BEM QUE AINDA EXISTE O METEOPT! Com ou sem encontros de forma mais ou menos anónima... Whatever! Terei tempo para conhecer certamente pessoalmente alguns membros deste fórum, outros conheço de mil palavras partilhadas aqui! Temos tempo para viver, conhecer, falar, ver muito sol, chuva, neve, Mário Barros ás cambalhotas na estrada para Fatima, Vitamos a aparecer no telejornal da TVI porque se lembrou de ir fazer a dança da chuva para o meio da ponte de Santa Clara... 

ViVA o METEOPT


----------



## AnDré (8 Fev 2008 às 11:41)

Zoelae disse:


> Eu acho que os membros que foram ao encontro no ano passado deixaram de participar neste forum só porque desse encontro saiu o grande projecto do MeteoIbéria, um fórum e algo mais de dimensão ibérica ou seja para acolher os portugueses e espanhóis, contudo não sei se esse projecto estará a corresponder às expectativas dos fundadores...





Brigantia disse:


> O tabu sobre os encontros do MeteoPT, deve-se como aqui já foi dito ás consequências do encontro do Caramulo que quase resultava fim do MeteoPT.



Epá, senti um peso na barriga quando li isto! (não sabia mesmo que o encontro quase tinha sido a morte do forum). E por momentos arrependi-me de ter ressuscitado este tópico!

Mas depois, com o continuar da leitura dos posts do Vitamos e Brigantia, alegrei!

Sem duvida que este é o forum que mais participo! Aliás, eu nunca fui uma pessoa muito dada à internet, no sentido de passar horas a fio aqui sentado ao computador. 
Acompanhamento do estado meteorológico, e-mails, alguns dedos de conversa com alguns amigos no MSN e pouco mais, era o que me prendia a este mundo virtual.
Agora o tempo dispendido é muito maior. Já faz parte da rotina (uma boa rotina) estar no forum  E até o MSN parece agora mais atractivo devido à partilha que tem acontecido com alguns membros. E isso tem-me feito feliz
E isso devo-o ao METEOPT

Eu estou bem aqui E isso devo-o a todos os membros do forum!
Obrigado a todos! Obrigado ao meteopt!


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2008 às 15:33)

Estive a ler todas as paginas deste topico sobre o primeiro encontro, e dá para ver que não foi facil  de organizar. É muito dificil juntar pessoas que vivem muito distantantes, tendo que conciliar data e local.
Mais vale começar por baixo com pequenos encontros de membros da mesma Zona e só apartir daí partir para voos maiores


----------

